# Réinitialiser Chrome



## NathanB (9 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
Je rencontre quelques problèmes avec Chrome au niveau des polices d'écritures. Je souhaiterais réinitialiser les préférences du navigateur par défaut mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire.
J'ai essayé de le désinstaller, de supprimer les fichiers .plist associés, ...  
Apparemment sous windows il faudrait aller dans les réglages avancés cependant je ne trouve pas cette fonction sous mac : 







J'utilise la dernière version en date de Chrome 11.

Merci à vous 

----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
Sauf erreur de ma part, Chrome est un navigateur, un outil dédié à l'exploration de l'internet. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes. Et hop !!!


----------



## schwebb (9 Mai 2011)

Effectivement, je ne trouve pas non plus cette fonction réinitialiser.

Mais tu peux la remplacer en jetant Chrome à la corbeille, puis TOUS les fichiers et dossiers relatifs à Chrome:
- TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Google/Chrome
- TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Caches/Google/Chrome
- TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Google/Google Chrome Brand.plist
- TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Preferences/com.google.Chrome.plist


Et je crois que c'est tout. Ouf.


----------



## NathanB (10 Mai 2011)

schwebb a dit:


> Effectivement, je ne trouve pas non plus cette fonction réinitialiser.
> 
> Mais tu peux la remplacer en jetant Chrome à la corbeille, puis TOUS les fichiers et dossiers relatifs à Chrome:
> - TaPetiteMaison/Bibliothèque/Application Support/Google/Chrome
> ...



Super ça a fonctionné !!
J'avais seulement supprimé l'application et les deux derniers fichiers .plist.
Merci beaucoup.


----------

